# freezing bait ????



## Fish N Fool

whats the best way to keep bait ?
blue fish 
mullet and such bait i heard they get
mushy if you just freeze it


----------



## TopSnipe

A couple of ways I know of:

Put them in zip lock bags, covered with water and freeze.

Skip the water, sprinkle in some large grain salt (kosher, sea salt) to cover, store in fridge for 1-2 days, drain off water and freeze. The brining process toughens up the bait. Works with shrimp, squid, and cut bait.

.....Kurt


----------



## Kozlow

TopSnipe said it all . I have used shrimp and cut bait that was weeks old . Works great.


----------



## Thank God I Fish

*Old Bait*

At what point would you consider frozen bait to be old? Most people I have spoken to want fresh only (as possible) bait. I have just recently learned about the kosher salt thing with bait. Is it okay to refreeze unused bait a number of times?

It does seem that fish like salt on cut bait.

Thank God I Fish


----------



## Kozlow

Put what you think you might use in a zipper lock frezzer bag, than a handful of kosher salt zip it up and keep in the frig for a few days 4 to 6 should be OK. Then I throw them in the Freezer I keep them in my cooler. When I go fishing what ever I don't use I throw back in the freezer for next time and they are just as good the next time. Stay on the hook alot better also. Do the same with chunk bait and clams. Cut to size throw the salt on them and throw in the frig. Then to the freezer
Use them up to 6 weeks or so. Refreeze them maybe 5 times per bag. Thats about how long I use mine that I make up.
Saves on Coin  
Vaccum Packing would be awsome . Ain't got one thow.
Blast freezing would be even better ain't got one of those either.
But listen to this.
I remember hearing about system that had come on the market for freezing bait onto the hook for casting. This is based on a freezer spray similar to the one plumbers use. The system consists of a can of freezer, and a box (10 x 4 x 2 inches) with a two different sized compartments and some holes in the lid. The baited hook is placed in a compartment and the lid is closed. The baited hook is placed on the tray, and the lid shut. Then the spray is squirted into the relevant hole to freeze the bait. Only a few seconds is needed to freeze small bait, larger baits may need a couple of squirts through different holes. After casting the bait defrosts in seconds under the water. The spray is not flammable and does not contain CFC's. 

Using frozen bait does put you at a disadvantage against someone using fresh bait, but that disadvantage is not as great as some would have us believe. 

It is however the answer to going fishing at a moments notice and confidence soon comes in it's effectiveness. It's other use is that it can catch the smaller species that are the quick route to specimen predatory fish. Not an end in itself, but definitely a means to an end !


----------



## TopSnipe

Gotta agree with Koz, I've re-frozen bait several times over without a problem. 

Shrimp are the hardest to keep hooked during a hard cast, brining them really toughens them up and they stay hooked much better.


.....Kurt


----------



## catfishmama

Do you drain the salt off of leave it on? Had a great day Sunday. Saturday headed for the river near Jamestown. Caught a few perch but nothing big, so back to Charlottesville. Sunday to Lake Orange and what a wonderful day. Caught 14 nice Catfish. Keep a few and released the rest for later. Also, bass, ring perch, a couple of crappie, and a lot of brim. Great day for the mother and me. Got a little sunburn too, but what fun!!


----------



## Fish N Fool

thanx for the info 
i will hvave to try it 
heading to hatteras 4th july week and wanna take some baits for the heaver with me 
can anyone give so me suggestions on what tackle and bait is best to use down there ?? 
good luck


----------



## Cdog

Catfishmamma, leave th salt on. I used some cob mullet this weekend that I caught last year an salted them down. They were tough an unfortunately stayed on th hook all night long.  

Fish N Fool, th week of th 4th, lots of crowds an big rays. Maybe a stay cobia an blues an spanish in th morning an evenings. A heaver with 8 an bait for rays/hopeful cobia. A good spinning rod to throw stingsilvers for th blues an spanish. A light rod 2-4oz for throwing sandfleas,squid,shrimp for pompano an other small fish.


----------



## Fish N Fool

thanx for the info c dog i know it will pob be crowded but i have the condo for that week  prob hit the piers a little also


----------



## catfishmama

CDog

Thanks! Now maybe I can keep some squid around a bit longer. boy would I love to hit OBX and catch some blues and spanish. I've yet to taste a spanish but everyone says they are the best! Love this sunshine.


----------



## Surf and Turf

What do you use for the brine?


----------



## catfishmama

Surf and Turf

Guess I'll use some sea salt. Will rock salt work?


----------



## Cdog

*Non Iodized Salt*

is what is recomended. I being too lazy to find it have been using regular ole table salt. Haven't done th brine thing either, just salt em an freeze em. Gonna have to try th brine thing though. Saw a post some where that gave directions for brineing fresh caught bait fish. Went something like this, put in cooler of sea water, add ice an kosher salt and let set for 30 min then package an freeze.


----------



## Kozlow

Heres another link on bait preservation
http://www.acfishing.com/captray.html

To make a brine, use 2 cups of Kosher or sea salt per gallon of cold water. Soak the whole Bait in the brine overnight in the refrigerator. Then softly pat dry the bait with "unscented" paper towels. Next place the dry Bait on wax paper on a cookie sheet in the freezer. After the outside of the Bait has frozen, place them in plastic ziplock bags in the freezer for later use.


----------



## stickfishin

no one else said it but i also salt my blood worms and frezze them. when they go on the hook they are hard to come off, same gos for the clam, 

as far as how long i dont know never keep any long enough but i am still useing some herring i caught two years ago.


----------



## Morrocco Mole

Stickfishin:
 
Blood Worms? Do you just throw slat over then or use a brine? Also do you allow them to dry out or just wait for a hour or two then frezze?


----------



## stickfishin

dont use a brine as i call it , when i get home just pull my baits out of the cooler and douse them with a good amount of sea salt then toss them in the bottom of the frezzer so the old lady dont grab them.


----------



## Morrocco Mole

Stickfishin:

Sorry for the mis spelling of salt but I am glad you were able to translate the code anyway. Now about those bloodworms, I will give the salt technique a try after my next time out if there any worms left. Also when you use them do the fish still love em? I try just freezing them a few times and they just seem to melt away. Of course I did not apply salt before the big freeze. Thanks!


----------



## Surf and Turf

Cdog, the non-iodized salt is right next to the iodized at my grocery store. It's the one with the fewer letters!!!!!! 

Thanks for the info!


----------



## Cdog

Surf and Turf thanks for th heads up!


----------



## Surf and Turf




----------



## catfishmama

*Hey Surf and Turf*

We do you find the cute little man with the elbow bending? Would like to find something interesting to add to the bottom of my posts.


----------



## Surf and Turf

I created it for my website, but you can surf the web for other animated icons.


----------



## Fish N Fool

zup catfish mama
you can do a general search for animations
www.arcadia-animations.com
has a few freebies
good luck


----------



## catfishmama

Thanks Fish N Fool. trying to decide where to fish this weekend. Thinking about the James River near Yorktown or the JRB. Can't decide though. Might have to go back to Lake Orange for some more Catfish, but Mom really wants to find some Croaker. Any suggestions??


----------

